

A 4000-year-old tablet contains the specifications for Noah's ark  - kschua
http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/a-4000yearold-tablet-from-ancient-mesopotamia-contains-the-specifications-for-an-ark-predating-the-story-of-noah/story-fnjwl1aw-1226810293590

======
BrianEnigma
Counterpoint: I own a fairly recent book that contains the specifications of
the Starship Enterprise (with probably more detail that those on that tablet).

~~~
dalke
"It doesn't really matter." The Starship Enterprise "is a thing of itself and
it has a vitality forever."

------
justintocci
The fact that the story of the great flood existed before the biblical account
is evidence in favor of the story, not a refutation. Every person of faith
knows the true source of the story, it is not a Babylonian invention. Many
early cultures, I would venture ALL of them, had the same story. This guy is
just an outsider and not informed.

~~~
krapp
Given what I understand to be the preeminent position Babylon held in the
ancient world, it seems plausible that the Biblical flood story was influenced
by the Babylonian one, although both may still have had a common antecedent.
This is not necessarily supporting evidence placing one particular version of
the narrative over another.

~~~
Kroem3r
You will find flood stories from around the world, from peoples with no
contact with each other. You're looking at some combination of common
unconsciousness or events at the end of the last ice age.

